# Using php to hide video embed urls?



## Blu (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm looking for a way to hide embeded videos urls completely. I've found one script that lets you do it with a data base but it was very very pricey. What it does though is runs the video through a embeded player on my site instead of theres and encrypts the url using xml I believe. If anyone knows of a script out there thats cheap or if you can help me please let me know.


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Blu,

Although I have never used a setup like this I did some searching. Hopefully these will be new links for you or give you a new route to pursue.

If you do a google search for "Anti-Leech" you find more software options. I also have come across a lot of posts recommending mod rewrite (server-side re-direct basically) which I haven't researched but I am sure there are tutorials via google search.

Mod Rewrite Anti-Leech

Hope that helps! Good luck and let us know what route you went please.

Thanks!


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL what's the link to that script? Just for kicks, I'd like to see it (and how much it's "worth").

The *best* way to do it is upload the videos into your database. I wrote a script (which is listed on this forum) that allows you to do just that. This is a pretty effective way to keep people from hot linking because other people won't know your connection details. This is not to say they couldn't rip off your video through a tool they use on the physical page (like youtube snaggers) - but not through the URL.


----------

